# Walbro type MB coil



## duckybud (Apr 22, 2016)

Husky 326 ls with a brand new coil from dealer fires even with a ground between kill lug and mounting bolt. Has anyone seen anything like this? 

The old coil had no fire even with the kill wire disconnected so put a new one on and now have fire but cannot shut it off. I have done away with the kill switch completely and have a jumper from the kill lug on the coil straight to the mounting bolt and it still fires. I have 2 new coils and they both act the same. I think I have 2 defective coils but cannot be sure, dealer says I am doing something wrong. Help!!!!

duckybud


----------



## LegDeLimber (May 17, 2016)

What happens if you disconnect the wire from the "kill lug"
to the mounting bolt and then check for spark?
You may find that disconnecting it, stops the spark.

IF so, then you'll likely need a new stop/kill switch.
Have you or the dealer checked to see if there was any listed change in the switch?

Be Ab-so-lut-ly certain
that the dealer checks an updated/current IPL
that also lists the Exact Same ignition module that you are trying to use.

There could easily have been a change in the ignition/coil and the grounding requirements/circuit path may have changed.

Also: Is there any chance that a ground strap or wire fell out of place 
when the unit was disassembled or reassembled?

Manufacturers can find some "interesting" ways to set up a ground path.
I.E. Homelite once used the rear brace of the guard on a string trimmer,
as the ground path
to stop the engine.
..and Yes indeedy, it cracked regularly and annoyingly.


----------

